# How goods your colour sight?



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Just found this site I was happy with a score of 36 but think I can get it down with a better monitor! :?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's mine, mind i cant see now 

Your score: 4
FM Hue Test Results


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Scored 15 first time. You know what they say about workmen........ :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eye test*

Hi

Thanks for that. I will have another go in natural light!

Russell


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

GOT 21...........


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

NICE ONE!!! wunder how my old mate would have got on he was a lookout on the railways, you know the man with the yellow box torch RED, AMBER, GREEN his sight for colour was as bad as my spelllingg!


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

My monitor is dodgy!! :wink: Going to try it in the morning,sans alcool


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

asabrush said:


> My monitor is dodgy!! :wink: Going to try it in the morning,sans alcool


Yeh right, i think you need some glasses :lol:

Mind it is a great test, so cheers for sharing


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

42 but I already know I'm a bit colour blind.

Test scored almost exactly as my Optometrist's test, so pretty accurate in my case at least.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> 42 but I already know I'm a bit colour blind.
> 
> Test scored almost exactly as my Optometrist's test, so pretty accurate in my case at least.


Remind me not to ask you to change a plug for me :lol:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I got 52. It said the highest score for my gender and age range is 1409? I think that might be a mistake.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

96 8O  

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mandi said:


> I got 52. It said the highest score for my gender and age range is 1409? I think that might be a mistake.


It isn't Mandi . . . I tried it again, practicing ready to change plugs for Rislar!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_(Just for interest, I have no problems with bold primary(ish) colours, but am hopeless with shades, as in the test.

Mrs Zeb always has to inspect me before we go anywhere that matters!)_


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

23 for me and I'm in the Printing Industry  

JohnW


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

My score was 6 near perfect :? 
age range 50--59  
and I didn't wear my glasses


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Mandi said:
> 
> 
> > I got 52. It said the highest score for my gender and age range is 1409? I think that might be a mistake.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Scored 15, in perfect bracket for woman my age , over 50. 

Looks harder than it is when you first start but they all just fall into place as they say. 

Very interesting though
thanks for the post
Mandy


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

45....first time 8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Wizzo......so am I.....just don't put it in your CV.............

I scored 7 not bad for an over 60


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

badger said:


> Wizzo......so am I.....just don't put it in your CV.............
> 
> I scored 7 not bad for an over 60


 wow good score  mind mine was 4 and i'd had a few to many


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Down to 23,think thats my career change of flying jets gone! :roll: Can anyone see the optitions'


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

43 for me. Quite pleased with that


----------



## 80bongo (Aug 18, 2007)

I got 109! 
Always been red/green colour defective. 
Used to have terrible trouble with traffic lights in the fifties and sixties. Okay now with LEDs, you'll be pleased to hear! 
Fiat and Renault speedo design department obviously don't know that 11% of males and 10% of females are red/green colour defective and that red on black is difficult to read for most of the population and all us poor colour defective souls. 
If you call it colour "blind" people think you can't see red and green at all, and that ain't so. 
Andy.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I got 8 which I think is quite good. Might try it again though!!! Ta muchos for this!


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

I got 0, aparently I : " have perfect color vision! "

not bad for only 1 eye! 8)


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I scored 7 - I'm happy with that as I'm in 50-59 age range.  

Viv


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Wizzo and Badger, I am also in the printing industry, does this not prove that the majority of people press passing a job have not got a clue!! (and some of the printers)


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Apologies to printers. I was not having a good day


----------

